# temporary goat fencing for clearing woods



## Fulgfarm (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out a good temporary fencing solution to get my goats, and preferably also my chickens, to clear out some wooded area on my property. I had considered electronet fencing but I've realized that this will be very difficult to put up and move in a wooded area. There are lots of downed trees, branches, leaves, etc. that will get caught up in an electronet. The places I'm trying to clear are squares of around 100 ft on a side, uneven ground, filled with live and dead trees. I think electrified wire might work but it's a major pain to install on a temporary basis. I was also thinking about polyrope or polytape but most folks seem to have negative experiences with goats respecting those. Also, I don't think that either wire or polyrope or -tape will keep in chickens at all. Any ideas?


----------



## stockdogcompany (Jan 25, 2015)

Electronet or nothing. Cut path with chainsaw and weed eater. http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=88

I used to keep 300+ ewes and does with kids and lambs in on clean up projects, including wooded lots. Good quality e-net is the only temporary fence that will keep in your goats and fowl.

Like many effective things, it's hard work or nothing.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

If you want to keep the chickens in, you'll have to go with electronet. If you just want to keep goats in, have a look at the Gallagher SmartFence system. It is 4 strands of electric wire that all reels into a central housing along with the poles, making it truly and easily portable. It is easy to set up a paddock that goes around obstacles and also easy to have the bottom strand go over a felled log or tree. 

Make sure to train them to electric before setting them out on it though, as if they discover they can breach the fence, they will.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

stockdogcompany said:


> Electronet or nothing. Cut path with chainsaw and weed eater. http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=88
> 
> I used to keep 300+ ewes and does with kids and lambs in on clean up projects, including wooded lots. Good quality e-net is the only temporary fence that will keep in your goats and fowl.
> 
> Like many effective things, it's hard work or nothing.


Right on! Everyone wants a pill, a "trick" or an instant way to fix everything today, without any effort. Above is as effortless as you are going to get, and still have it work.


----------



## stockdogcompany (Jan 25, 2015)

Gallaghers smart fence is poor for clean up work. Kids can hop right between it, and it won't have sufficient holding capacity for clean up work. The 10-15% of adult wanderers will hop over or through it before you have saplings girdled clean or berry canes eaten down over 50%.

It works great for mature dairy goat grazing breaks on small lush pastures, although I managed to have reels break loose from the primary winding post, and it became worthless after a few dozen regular uses on 2 of 5 bundles that I had.


----------

